# Powder Calculator



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

http://absinth.greatnow.com/calcpowder2.html

Note: For 1 test cyp and 4AD cyp, I recommend 2.5% BA and 10% BB.
BB helps cyp powders stay in solution and not crash! And it also is a painless mix.


----------

